# Gucci Eden Belt Bag



## campfire

Impulsively purchased the Eden Belt Bag a few weeks ago and I’m having fun with it so far! I couldn’t find much information on it, so thought I’d post a mod shot for those wondering about the size. It’s really easy to throw on and I like the simplicity of the design.


----------



## papertiger

campfire said:


> View attachment 4672957
> 
> 
> Impulsively purchased the Eden Belt Bag a few weeks ago and I’m having fun with it so far! I couldn’t find much information on it, so thought I’d post a mod shot for those wondering about the size. It’s really easy to throw on and I like the simplicity of the design.



Looks nice on you, and I'm sure it proves very useful too.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Congrats and enjoy your purchase dear. This is a very comfortable belt bag. I got the same as you and find so many uses for it. It looks lovely on you!


----------



## Chanellover2015

This is really nice!! Never seen it before. Congrats on your purchase


----------



## topglamchic

I have the same bag!  I've had it for years.  I wear it just like you are wearing it. I love it!  I had no idea it is called the "eden belt bag!"  Its stylish yet simple!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Stumbled upon this in Gucci’s men section. I really like this and price


----------



## Love_N_Lune

campfire said:


> View attachment 4672957
> 
> 
> Impulsively purchased the Eden Belt Bag a few weeks ago and I’m having fun with it so far! I couldn’t find much information on it, so thought I’d post a mod shot for those wondering about the size. It’s really easy to throw on and I like the simplicity of the design.



Can you share what fits in the bag? @campfire


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Wholey moley! This bag was $600 last week.


----------



## campfire

Love_N_Lune said:


> Can you share what fits in the bag? @campfire


It’s pretty small - Perfect for quick trips or if i want to be hands free (I have a toddler). i usually just carry my LV cles as a wallet, keys, iPhone 8+, and a lipstick. It all fits with a little extra space but not much. The front pocket is usually empty because it’s too small for anything.


----------



## campfire

Just so you can see the size - I’m 5‘7“ / 170 cm and it’s quite a bit smaller than the LV bum bag or Gucci leather belt bag.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

campfire said:


> It’s pretty small - Perfect for quick trips or if i want to be hands free (I have a toddler). i usually just carry my LV cles as a wallet, keys, iPhone 8+, and a lipstick. It all fits with a little extra space but not much. The front pocket is usually empty because it’s too small for anything.



This is helpful. It sounds smaller than the LV Pochette. I was considering a “hands free” option but I need to carry tissues, extra mask and sanitizer for my child.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

campfire said:


> Just so you can see the size - I’m 5‘7“ / 170 cm and it’s quite a bit smaller than the LV bum bag or Gucci leather belt bag.
> 
> View attachment 4869338



The belt bag looks great on you!

I’m 5’1” and find the bumbag overwhelming. I’ve not yet seen the Gucci leather bag in person. I think this Gucci belt bag may work for me. I like it’s understated look, and combination of black with the dark khaki canvas so it can match a lot.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

After much deliberation, I chose the Eden bag as my first Gucci bag...and first belt bag.  I like the simplicity and fills the need for a discrete bag on the go.  My LV Felicie in monogram would normally fit this bill but sometimes its gold chain strap is too much for the occasion and leans on strict capacity.  I also forewent the red Soho Disco given the unevenness on one side it will eventually develop as well as lack of removable strap (all my LV crossbodies have removable straps).  I weighed a Saint Laurent belt bag on Saks sale given its larger size but realized its canvas looks a lot like cotton and likely lacks in durability.  This is the first bag I purchase without seeing it on site (closest availability is 2 hours away).  Crossing fingers!


----------



## Antonia

Love_N_Lune said:


> After much deliberation, I chose the Eden bag as my first Gucci bag...and first belt bag.  I like the simplicity and fills the need for a discrete bag on the go.  My LV Felicie in monogram would normally fit this bill but sometimes its gold chain strap is too much for the occasion and leans on strict capacity.  I also forewent the red Soho Disco given the unevenness on one side it will eventually develop as well as lack of removable strap (all my LV crossbodies have removable straps).  I weighed a Saint Laurent belt bag on Saks sale given its larger size but realized its canvas looks a lot like cotton and likely lacks in durability.  This is the first bag I purchase without seeing it on site (closest availability is 2 hours away).  Crossing fingers!


Any updates on this bag?  Do you like it?  I just saw in on the Gucci website and I really like it.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I think it looks nice on but a bit small. I fit my iPhone 11, ysl card case and lip gloss with room for my keys. I would fit small sanitizer in small pocket on front and mask in back zipper pocket. I am debating on keeping it

I texted my CA at Saint Laurent, inquiring on the larger canvas and nylon belt bags. She said their canvas is water resistant but not waterproof (I don’t think it’s like LV or Gucci coated canvas). My SL CA will send other pics today for my consideration.

Another thread:





						GG Supreme/Eden Belt Bag: Is this normal or exchange?
					

I just received my Eden belt bag and lip balm ordered online from Gucci. The shipping box was a little beaten up, all the tape was intact.  I thought it was funny that the lip balm came in a dust bag. I have two concerns:  1. At the bottom of the belt bag, the seam of the leather piping shows...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## topglamchic

I have had this belt bag for several years.  I use it to be hands free.  Initially, I used it for any outside outings (soccer games, park, school drop offs etc).  Now during covid it sort of a good bag all around.  If I need a bigger bag I can always put this bag into a bigger bag. 

 I like that its canvas because I don't worry about the wear and tear much.  However, the other options for belt bags are bigger for sure.  I prefer this size as I mostly carry it crossbody. The larger ones would be too large, for my frame, to carry crossbody.

I will agree with other's that it doesn't hold much.  My list is very similar to others.  It holds, a card case, lip gloss,keys, and an iPhone.  A small sanitizer can go in the front pocket and the pen that I carry goes in the back zipper pocket.

The one thing I will also keep in mind is that this isn't a bag too struggle about.  If you aren't in love return it.  It has been around for several years.  I actually purchased mine before belt bags had a come back.  It will likely be around for quite some time.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

topglamchic said:


> I have had this belt bag for several years.  I use it to be hands free.  Initially, I used it for any outside outings (soccer games, park, school drop offs etc).  Now during covid it sort of a good bag all around.  If I need a bigger bag I can always put this bag into a bigger bag.
> 
> I like that its canvas because I don't worry about the wear and tear much.  However, the other options for belt bags are bigger for sure.  I prefer this size as I mostly carry it crossbody. The larger ones would be too large, for my frame, to carry crossbody.
> 
> I will agree with other's that it doesn't hold much.  My list is very similar to others.  It holds, a card case, lip gloss,keys, and an iPhone.  A small sanitizer can go in the front pocket and the pen that I carry goes in the back zipper pocket.
> 
> The one thing I will also keep in mind is that this isn't a bag too struggle about.  If you aren't in love return it.  It has been around for several years.  I actually purchased mine before belt bags had a come back.  It will likely be around for quite some time.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Your responsive is helpful in reiterating what fits and use. This is the first bag I bought without seeing in person...sort of an impulse buy. I appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I happily kept it and using it very much!


----------



## karylicious

This bag is really growing on me... I am debating between getting this bag or an LV shawl..


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My DH bought me a LV large square scarf and have yet to wear it. Maybe if it was a scarf/shawl, I would wear it now since its chilly.  On the other hand, the Eden bag is super handy for daily incognito use regardless of weather.


----------



## hermankayy

I bought this bag and love it! The only downside is that I'm a bit tall so the belt bag can only fit around my waist (like a bum bag) but I really want to wear it across on the shoulder. Does anyone have recommendations on a belt bag buckle extender? I tried one from Amazon and didn't fit...


----------



## mannyp405

hermankayy said:


> I bought this bag and love it! The only downside is that I'm a bit tall so the belt bag can only fit around my waist (like a bum bag) but I really want to wear it across on the shoulder. Does anyone have recommendations on a belt bag buckle extender? I tried one from Amazon and didn't fit...


Have you found a strap that fits?


----------



## Moxisox

mannyp405 said:


> Have you found a strap that fits?


I had the same beltbag and searched high and low for an extender that would work. I tried 4-5 different ones, and couldn’t find one. I did some research on it, and found the buckle is a very specific size used in Italy, and that size is not really sold in the US. If you happen to be in Europe you may be able to find one.


----------

